
LA tech startup offers custom small prefabs adapted to zoning - ampexian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSwY46YNqjM
======
alexisrivas
Article and photos of recently delivered Cover the size of a two car garage
with kitchen and bathroom: [https://www.curbed.com/2019/4/16/18311952/prefab-
home-cover-...](https://www.curbed.com/2019/4/16/18311952/prefab-home-cover-
backyard-studio-adu)

------
peter_d_sherman
Website: [https://www.cover.build/](https://www.cover.build/)

Cost Details (2017): [https://www.digitaltrends.com/home/cover-prefab-homes-
snap-t...](https://www.digitaltrends.com/home/cover-prefab-homes-snap-
together/)

